# Packard Bell Imedia x2415 windows vista to XP PRO SP2 drivers



## Ricchh (May 12, 2009)

Well...i downgraded from the Dreaded Vista to Windows XP PRO but i cant find the Audio Drivers, Video Drivers, sm bus controller drivers anywhere.....my pc specs:

Packard Bell Imedia x2415 windows XP PRO SP2, MotherBoard = BV-MCP73VT-PM .

The PC in question is not online and it looks like whenever you start searching for drivers you get these adverts wanting you to download a software which scans your pc....All i need is a compatable driver..why is it soo difficult?
Can somebody help??

Rich


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Rich,

Is this a laptop? 

Also check Device Manager for any unknown devices and/or devices with yellow or red marks. Include their DEVICE INSTANCE ID in your next post.


----------



## Ricchh (May 12, 2009)

Triggerfinger, 

Its a PC but guess what.................??????
After searching for months ive just finally made a break through...!
It looks like the manufacturer of that motherboard is not packard bell, its BY a company called ECS (www.ecsusa.com)and the code is different from the one on the motherboard! why do these manufacturers not tell people the proper things, why??The new code ive been given is *ECS -GF7050VT-M *Motherboard which is a far cry from *BV- MCP73VT-PM* which was actually visible on the motherboard when i opened the PC. Try looking for BV- MCP73VT-PM and you will get nowhere....instead everybody directs you to the packard bell website and all you find are tons of VISTA Drivers and NOT XP drivers.My persistance paid off and thanks to this support guy who mentioned that most of the manufacturers like toshiba, packard bell, etc do not produce their own motherboards....and motherboards for Packard bell Pcs are often made by ECS...
RICCHH


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If this is a PC desktop then you posted in a wrong section of the forum :grin:. Anyways, am I correct to say that you have fixed this already?

Btw, moving this to right section...


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF topeson,

You need to start your own thread topeson.


----------



## Debba^^ (Oct 23, 2009)

Ricchh said:


> Triggerfinger,
> 
> Its a PC but guess what.................??????
> After searching for months ive just finally made a break through...!
> ...


ray: wel i used to have te same problem for my drivers not any more thanks to your tread tx:tongue: 
i just wanted to ask if you encounterd any more of these mislabeld parts or if you came across any info on the "imedia d4129 be" while you did your reschearch .(same motherbourds though) so thx for the info


----------

